# [TeXLive] `fmtutil.cnf' not found (résolu)

## Mickael

Bonjours,

J'espère que vous avez passé un joyeux noël les gens.  :Wink: 

j'ai un petit problème avec Texlive, lorsque je compile un fichier tex j'obtiens ceci :

```
latex \\nonstopmode\\input cannevas.tex

This is pdfeTeXk, Version 3.141592-1.30.4-2.2 (Web2C 7.5.5)

 %&-line parsing enabled.

kpathsea: Running mktexfmt latex.fmt

/usr/bin/mktexfmt: line 331: //texmf/texconfig/tcfmgr: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

fmtutil: config file `fmtutil.cnf' not found.

I can't find the format file `latex.fmt'!
```

hum étrange. J'ai regardé le fichier /usr/bin/mktexfmt à la ligne 331, et on y retrouve ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> cfmgr()
> 
> {
> 
>   initTexmfMain
> ...

 

Or TexmfMain, est définie par :

 *Quote:*   

> ###############################################################################
> 
> # initTexmfMain()
> 
> #   get $MT_TEXMFMAIN from $TEXMFMAIN
> ...

 

On voit que cette variable est donc fonction du résultat de la recherche de la fonction kpsewhich (qui est l'équivalente de find sous unix) utilisée par

kpathsea. Je me dit tient il y une couille dans le potage, j'ai pas le fichier mais si : 

```
  locate tcfmgr

/usr/share/texmf/texconfig/tcfmgr.map

/usr/share/texmf/texconfig/tcfmgr

/var/lib/texmf/texconfig/tcfmgr

/var/lib/texmf/texconfig/tcfmgr.map

```

```

locate fmtutil

/var/lib/texmf/web2c/fmtutil.cnf

```

```

locate latex.fmt

/home/mickael/matlab7/sys/tex/format/bigendian/latex.fmt

/home/mickael/matlab7/sys/tex/format/smallendian/latex.fmt

/var/lib/texmf/web2c/elatex.fmt

/var/lib/texmf/web2c/latex.fmt

/var/lib/texmf/web2c/pdflatex.fmt

```

Donc voilà tout est là, mais on dirait que Texlive ne sais pas où chercher. Je fais comment?

----------

## Mickael

Bon je viens de faire un tout petit pas. D'après cette discussion sur tetex : il semblerait qu'il soit nécessaire de rajouter dans le fichier de configuration de kpathsea ceci : --format='web2c files dans la définition des variables TEXMFSYSVAR/VARTEXMF, variables qui appartiennent à kpathsea. Mais pour l'instant je sais pas ou est ce fichier. Si Nattfodd, bi3l, BuBuaBu et d'autres passent par là...  :Wink: 

EDIT : Bon tout doit être défini dans ce fichier : /usr/share/texmf/web2c/texmf.cnf

----------

## _Seth_

Salut,

  J'utilise pas encore texlive, je suis resté à tetex (tant que ça fonctionne encore   :Confused:  )

  En jetant un coup d'oeil sur le bugzilla gentoo, j'ai trouvé un post où le dev qui semble en charge du package dit qu'il a enlevé les fichiers /usr/share/texmf/web2c/texmf.cnf et /usr/share/texmf/web2c/fmtutil.cnf mais il n'explique pas pourquoi.

  En espérant que ça puisse te rendre service.

----------

## Mickael

Merci Seth je vais regarder cela.

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/share/texmf/web2c/fmtutil.cnf and /usr/share/texmf/web2c/texmf.cnf are
> 
> removed.

 

Arh, ces devs maais pourquoi, pourquoi....  :Mad: 

EDIT : non, ces deux fichiers sont bien dans /usr/share/texmf/web2c/

EDIT 2 : j'ai pas le fichier latex.fmt, mais c'est possible de le refaire :

 *Quote:*   

> How to regenerate LaTeX format
> 
> Sometimes you need to regenerate the LaTeX format file, "latex.fmt", for example when you updated Babel package for a better hyphenation.
> 
>           $ locate latex.ltx
> ...

 

Mais rien ne va, j'ai pas cette foutue commande initex!

EDIT 3 : 

je vais tenter ceci, car ces fonctions n'existent plus :

 *Quote:*   

> Les commandes initex, virtex et leurs homologues pour mf et mpost ont disparu. Vous pouvez les recréer si nécessaire mais elles sont avantageusement remplacées, depuis des années maintenant, par l’option -ini (tex -ini pour initex et virtex).

 

EDIT 4 : p'tain ça me gonfle :

 *Quote:*   

> tex -ini latex.ltx 
> 
> ! I can't read tex.pool; bad path?

 

TEXPOOL est définie dans /ushare/texmf/web2c/texmf.cnf par : TEXPOOL = .;$TEXMF/web2c et un locate indique bien que tex.pool s'y trouve...

j'ai trouvé ceci : *Quote:*   

> Probably TEXMFCNF is not set correctly, or TEXPOOL (in texmf.cnf) doesn’t
> 
> contain path to pool file (pdftex.pool).

  ça m'aide pas

Enfin, la définition de cette foutue variable :

```
TEXMFCNF = {$SELFAUTOLOC,$SELFAUTODIR,$SELFAUTOPARENT}{,{/share,}/texmf{-local,}/web2c}:$TETEXDIR

```

----------

## Mickael

Je vais tenter une installation sans l'ebuild, depuis le cdrom et on verra   :Evil or Very Mad: 

EDIT : Merci Seth pour avoir briser mon isolement.  :Wink: 

----------

## _Seth_

De rien, c'est super relou quand on avance tout seul, à se demander si ça sert de poster tout ça : mais si ! Surtout avec la prochaine migration de tous les utilisateurs de latex qui vont devoir changer de distro, tout ton boulot pourra sans doute resservir.

Donc c'est moi qui te remercie !

----------

## Mickael

Bonjour,

je réponds enfin à ce poste qui est résolu depuis bien longtemps. J'aurais dû le faire plutôt, mais voilà, par manque de temps je n'ai pu m'y attarder. Excusez-moi, à l'époque j'aurais pu (et dû) poster plus d'erreurs, non toutes les erreurs, avec l'installation de texlive depuis l'arbre portage officiel. Oui, en effet, l'installation de texlive 2005 fonctionne très bien, mais depuis l'ebuild disponible sur bgo, avec les patchs qui vont bien, disponibles également sur le site bgo. Je ne peux que fournir les différences entre les ebuilds ce qui se trouvent dans /usr/portage.app-text/texlive/ et dans mon overlay, /usr/local/portage/app-text/texlive.

-1- Différences au niveaux des patchs.

On retrouve plus de patch dans le répertoire 2005 de texlive-2005 sur bgo, ainsi sont absents dans l'arbre officiel du répertoire /usr/portage/app-text/texlive/files/2005/ :

texlive-2005-gentoo-texmf.patch

texlive-2005-pdftex-1.30.6.patch

texlive-2005-xpdf-3.01pl2.patch

Forcément, ces patchs ne sont pas déclarés dans l'ebuild de l'arbre officiel ie : (epatch "${FILESDIR}/${PV}/${P}-xpdf-3.01pl2.patch" || die)etc

-2- Absence du fichier pdftex.def dans le répertoire /usr/portage/app-text/texlive/files.

-3- Au niveau de l'ebuild, il y a quelques différences, je ne parlerai pas du flag tcltk/tk tcl puisque tcl tk a été scindé en deux. C'est une différence mineure, et c'est l'ebuild de l'arbre officiel qui est juste sur ce point, mais bon ce c'est pas grave et de toute façon je n'ai pas regardé sur bgo si l'ebuild "overlay" a lui aussi été modifié depuis que je l'ai installé. Donc revenons à nous moutons : 

au niveau de econf dans l'ebuild de l'overlay, on a trois options supplémentaires, c'est également une différence mineure :

--without-pdfopen \

              --without-psutils \

              --without-t1utils \

              --without-detex \

et on retrouve également des lignes supplémentaires dans l'ebuild de l'overlay, en fonction des patchs supplémentaires. Donc au niveau de l'ebuild les différences sont logiques et somme toutes mineures.

Pour conclure texlive-2005, s'installe et fonctionne à merveille si on prend l'ebuild sur bgo et non celui de portage. Il faut cependant noter, que ces remarques s'appliquaient à la date de mon avant dernier poste dans ce sujet. Peut-être que aujourd'hui, cela n'est plus le cas.

Amicalement, avec mes souvenirs de l'époque...  :Laughing: 

PS : si je peux fournir quelques infos que ce soit, pour faire avancer l'évolution de texlive vers une version stable, ce sera avec plaisir.

----------

## Dismantr

J'ai le même problème avec les mêmes erreurs, MickTux. Cependant, étant nouveau sur Gentoo, je ne connais pas bgo...   :Crying or Very sad:  Tu peux m'en dire plus pour que je puisse remplacer mon texlive 2005 de portage par celui de bgo ? je commence par unmerger tout ça en attendant.

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

excuse moi pour la réponse très tardive. BGO : c'est Bugzilla Gentoo dot Org. SI tu ne le sens pas pas pour mettre cet ebuild dans un overlay avec les patchs au bon endroit ainsi que les autres fichiers attend ce soir j'éditerai ce poste. Pour l'instant je suis débordé avec mon boulot.

----------

## Dismantr

Je crois que je vais attendre que tu édites ton post  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  !! lol !

Je viens juste de migrer sur Gentoo (Debian user assidu depuis des années) et je compte bien finir de migrer complètement. Or, j'utilise Texlive depuis mes debut en TeX, quasiment ; et j'aimerai bien continuer avec...   :Sad:  D'où ma question !

J'ai bien des choses à apprendre sur Gentoo ; les rudiments, c'est une chose, mais tout le monde sait que sur une Gentoo, l'on ne s'arrête pas à ça  :Wink:  Faut que je me brief sur ces dispositifs d'overlays...

Bref, un coup de main pour Texlive n'est pas de trop... Merci beaucoup MikTux.

----------

## Mickael

Je suis encore à la bourre, mais promis je vais répondre.

@alexis, je vais aussi te répondre à ton mp. wait a bit...

----------

## Dismantr

Je t'en prie, prends ton temps  :Smile:  ; je sais ce que c'est d'être surchargé. De toute façon, je dépends complètement de toi, vu que je n'ai trouvé aucune autre doc pour règler ce problème   :Shocked:  lol ! Et comme je tiens à mon Texlive... Je patiente   :Razz: 

----------

## Mickael

Bon étant donner que mes mesures viennent de partir en sucette, j'ai quelques minutes.

Alors, pour installer Texlive depuis l'ebuild sur Bugzilla gentoo que l'on trouve ici : Bugzilla Bug 135385 il nous faut tout d'abord, installer cet ebuild dans un arbre portage séparé soit un overlay. Pour cela c'est très simple.

On commence par déclarer dans notre make.conf l'existence de cet arbre : PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/sci" Comme vous pouvez le remarqué, j'en ai un deuxième. Maintenant, il vous faut créer ces répertoires : portage, et donc si l'on regarde dans l'arbre officiel, Texlive se trouve dans la catégorie application-tex :

```
eix -e texlive

[I] app-text/texlive

     Available versions:  {M}(~)2005 {M}(~)2005[1] {X Xaw3d doc lesstif motif neXt tcltk tk}

     Installed versions:  2005[1](14:44:53 05.01.2007)(X -Xaw3d -doc -lesstif -motif -neXt -tcltk)

     Homepage:            http://tug.org/texlive/

     Description:         a complete TeX distribution

[1] /usr/local/portage

```

Donc nous créons également les répertoires : app-text et texlive. Soyons encore un tout petit peu plus précis, et regardons à l'intérieur du répertoire Texlive de l'arbre officiel. 

```
ls /usr/portage/app-text/texlive/

ChangeLog  files/  Manifest  metadata.xml  texlive-2005.ebuild
```

 On y trouve encore un répertoire. Rebelote, dans l'overlay on fait de même. On continue, 

```
ls /usr/portage/app-text/texlive/files/

2005/  texmf-update

```

 Encore un : 2005/, et bien on le crée également dans l'overlay. Voilà, la phase des mkdir est terminée.

Commençons par ajouter l'ebuild de bgo et tous les pachs/fichiers nécessaires à la bonne compilation de texlive2005. Regardons qui va ou : 

 *Quote:*   

>  ls /usr/local/portage/app-text/texlive/
> 
> files/  Manifest  texlive-2005.ebuild

 

Le fichier Manifest apparaîtra lors de l'exécution de la commande magique :  *Quote:*   

> ebuild /usr/local/portage/app-text/texlive/texlive-2005.ebuild digest

 . Donc, on place texlive-2005.ebuild, dans le répertoire texlive. Ensuite, le répertoire files :

 *Quote:*   

> ls /usr/local/portage/app-text/texlive/files/
> 
> 2005/  digest-texlive-2005  pdftex.def  texmf-update

  On récupère pdftex.def sur bgo puis on copie de l'arbre officiel le fichier  texmf-update dans l'overlay. Maintenant, le répertoire 2005 :

 *Quote:*   

> ls /usr/local/portage/app-text/texlive/files/2005/             
> 
> texlive-2005-amd64-xdvik-wp.patch      texlive-2005-pdftex-1.30.6.patch
> 
> texlive-2005-create-empty-files.patch   texlive-2005-pdftosrc-install.patch
> ...

 

Sur bgo, nous avons 3 trois patchs : gentoo-texmf.patch pdftex-1.30.6.patch xpdf-3.01pl2.patch que l'on fera précéder de texlive-2005- (regarder le ls qui précède). Certes il en manque, c'est pas grave on les copie de l'arbre officiel pour les mettre dans notre averlay (à la bonne place). Voilà tout est prêt pour lancer la commande 

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/app-text/texlive/texlive-2005.ebuild digest
```

, mais avant si vous n'êtes pas en architecture ~x86/~amd64, il vous faut démasquer cet ebuild (regarder les doc). 

Vous êtes maintenant prêt pour un emerge -vp texlive. Enjoy! en espérant ne pas avoir écrit de conneries, mes souvenirs remontent à très loin déjà.

----------

## Dismantr

Merci beaucoup MikTux

Premier problème résolu   :Very Happy:  Mon Texlive semble fonctionner ; cependant (ya toujours un cependant, tu sais bien  :Wink: ), lorsque je compile mes documents .tex, LaTeX ne semble plus trouver les classes   :Question:  les classes report, lettre, etc... sont introuvables. Je suppose que c'est simplement que le programme ne les cherche pas au bon endroit, mais bon...

Tu as une idée concernant ce que j'aurais pu faire de travers ? ou de ce qu'il faut modifier pour supprimer ce problème ?

J'avoue ne pas m'être trop penché sur la question pour le moment, mais quand j'y réfléchi, je ne sais pas trop comment réparer cette erreur, en fait...

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Enfin bref, si quelqu'un a une idée ou possède une install qui marche, je suis prenneur de la moindre piste, bien sûr...

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

si tu pourrais nous afficher ici l'erreur lors d'une compilation de ton document Tex qui foire. Même mieux, fait un document tout con, de base avec des usepackages très "communs" et retourne nous l'erreur stp. Regarde si en root ta compilation du document fonctionne. 

Lance la commande texhash en user et en root. Ton problème est peut-être dû au fait que tu avais tetex avant, et que quelques fichiers de conf relatifs à tex n'ont pas été supprimés.

----------

## Temet

Je dis ça comme ça mais ... vous savez que Texlive 2007 est sorti depuis un paquet de semaines déjà???  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Dismantr

Ok  :Smile: 

Je regarde ça ce soir et j'édite ce post. Merci pour les conseils   :Cool: 

@Temet : Tu l'as testé ? J'update eix ce soir et j'vais voir ça... Pourquoi y a t'il 2 branches au fait ? 2007 et 2005 ?

----------

## Temet

Non il n'est pas dans portage car il n'y a pas de mainteneur (youpi tralala).

Bah la 2005 date de 2005 et la 2007 ... de 2007.

Et non j'ai pas testé car... justement, il n'y a pas de mainteneur.

----------

## Mickael

Alexis est en train de bosser sur la 2007, pour en faire un un ebuild modulaire. Il y a pas mal de boulot, donc toute aide est la bienvenue.  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Clair que s'il est seul sur un truc comme LaTeX ... c'est pas un cadeau.

Bonne chance à lui, je me ferai un plaisir d'installer son ebuild une fois celle-ci dispo.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dismantr

Je n'ai malheureusement aucune compétence à proposer   :Crying or Very sad:   mais bon, ça viendra peut-être avec le temps... Oui, j'avoue, je code pas (encore ?).... [Adhérent au club des NCA (Non Codeurs Anonymes ; et pas fier de l'être   :Embarassed: )]

Mais bon, en attendant, je fais du LaTeX, et grâce à vous, je vais bientôt retrouver mon TexLive !   :Very Happy: 

En plus, j'ai un rapport de stage à faire dessus bientôt ; donc, j'suis d'autant plus motivé...

Navré Alexis... Un jour peut-être... Quand je servirai à quelque chose ?   :Idea: 

----------

## Dismantr

Alors, Texhash, j'y avais pensé hier ; j'ai recommencé la manip ce soir : pas de résultat   :Crying or Very sad: 

Sinon, un fichier tex d'essai :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> % Essai Texlive
> 
> \documentclass[A4paper,11pt]{article}
> ...

 

La sortie :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dismantr@torr-penn ~ $ latex EssaiTexlive.tex 
> 
> This is pdfeTeX, Version 3.141592-1.30.6-2.2 (Web2C 7.5.5)
> ...

 

Je ne sais pas pourquoi il veut que j'entre un nouveau nom pour la classe article ???  Quelqu'un a une idée   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Même chose en root.

----------

## salamandrix

Je ne sais si texlive est sensible à cela mais c'est l'option a4paper pour la classe article et non A4paper (a minuscule). Sous tetex l'option est déclarée invalide, mais le fichier est tout de même compilé (via kile).

édit : à priori je me suis précipité : LaTeX Error: File `article.cls' not found.  Tu as bien tout installé pour texlive ?

----------

## Dismantr

Bien, à priori, j'ai suivi le post de MikTux ; je l'avais installé avant, en démasquant le paquet et en emergeant le paquet texlive-2005, puis j'ai ensuite suivi la procédure de MikTux...

Pour A4paper, je ne pense pas ; de plus, TexMaker m'arrête à la ligne 2 quand je compile pour le usepackage d'une classe inconnue... Donc bon...

Je viens d'ailleurs d'essayer avec un "a" minuscule et rien n'a changé.

----------

## Dismantr

Bon, j'ai du nouveau ;

J'ai annulé mes modifs engagées par le post de MikTux, unmergé Texlive et installé TexLive 2007 en local.

Et bien, exactement la même erreur   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Je ne sais pas d'où ça vient...

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> File `article.cls' not found.
> 
> This means you tried to format a LATEX document with your TEXINPUTS environment variable set to something incorrect. This is essentially the same problem as latex209.fmt not found, and the solution is the same.
> 
> 

 

Regarde ici

Fait voir ton fichier .bash_profile stp. La solution doit venir avec ces commandes : /usr/sbin/texmf-update, texconfig rehash and Co.

EDIT : http://www.tug.org/texlive/doc/texlive-fr/live.pdf La partie 4, du document t'explique que faire après une installation.

----------

## Dismantr

Merci pour la piste MikTux !

J'ai bien lu le chapitre 4 et le passage sur les paths.

J'avais contourné le problème pour les executables (latex & autres) en entrant directement les chemins dans les prefs de mes softs, mais je n'avais pas pensé aux appels de fichiers du type les fichiers de classes...

J'édite mon post ce soir en rentrant pour poster mon .bash_profile et j'essaye cette piste des paths.

EDIT : Mon bashrc ~ (même export path dans .bash_profile)

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/skel/.bashrc
> 
> #
> 
> # This file is sourced by all *interactive* bash shells on startup,
> ...

 

Toujours la même erreur, mais je viens de penser à autre chose ; MikTux, tes classes .cls et tes fichiers .fmt; elles se trouvent dans quelle arborescence ?

Quand je cherche a vérifier que tout va bien conformément à la doc que MikTux me donne au dessus, j'obtiens :

 *Quote:*   

> dismantr@torr-penn ~ $ latex sample2e.tex
> 
> This is pdfTeXk, Version 3.141592-1.40.3 (Web2C 7.5.6)
> 
>  %&-line parsing enabled.
> ...

 

Je pense que tu as raison MikTux, ça doit venir de la fin de l'install ; je suis en train de regarder du côté des commandes texconfig-sys updmap-sys et fmtutil-sys...

Je pense que ça viens de la : fmtutil --all donne cette sortie :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> No pages of output.
> ...

 

...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Si vous voulez le logfile en question en plus... Moi, je reste sans idée pour le moment...

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

EDIT : j'avais pas fait gaffe à  ceci : même export path dans bash_profile.

bon alors, pour l'instant tu as un export dans ton fichier bashrc, mais il faut ce chemin dans un fichier .bash_profile, pour qu'il soit chargé automatiquement à chaque démarrage. Le mien :

```
cat .bash_profile                          

# /etc/skel/.bash_profile

# This file is sourced by bash for login shells.  The following line

# runs your .bashrc and is recommended by the bash info pages.

[[ -f ~/.bashrc ]] && . ~/.bashrc

# TeXLive

export PATH=/usr/local/texlive/2005/bin/i386-linux:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:

/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/flexlm/bin

#Color in te shell

alias ls="ls --color=auto -F"

```

Ensuite on va regarder ta configuration dans sa globalité, avec cette commande : 

```
texconfig conf
```

Enfin, pour cette question :  *Quote:*   

> Toujours la même erreur, mais je viens de penser à autre chose ; MikTux, tes classes .cls et tes fichiers .fmt; elles se trouvent dans quelle arborescence ? 

  Tu as la commande  kpsewhich suivie du nom du fichier : exemple : 

```
 kpsewhich texmf.cnf 

/var/lib/texmf/web2c/texmf.cnf

```

Tu as probablement foiré la configuration interactive lors de l'installation. Mais va savoir ou?? s'pas très grave, on va finir par trouver. Au pire tu vas faire un grand nettoyage de tex sur ta machine, sans oublier de virer tout ce qui se trouve dans ton home/.texlive etc, dans /etc etcetctecctec, mais on verra cela après.

EDIT 2 : J'ai toujours ce sentiment que des fichiers de conf de tetex Texlive2005 et maintenant Texlive2007 se marchent dessus. Ce qui, tu n'en doute pas nous fait converger vers ma solution type "brute de fonderie". 

         EDIT 2.1 : peut-être que les commandes de type mktexxxx telle que : mktexlsr pourront remettre tout cela en ordre. On va voir.

----------

## Dismantr

Bon..

Je poste ça ce soir sur un presse-papier temporaire du web (fichier trop long pour être posté directement ici). Sinon pour l'install, j'avais déjà cette erreur avec ta methode d'overlay (si ça peut aider...) et pour la version 2007, j'ai installé à partir du cd installable en suivant les écrans de conf... Au pire, je peux toujours recommencer en suivant scrupuleusement la doc de Texlive, mais j'suis pas vraiment convaincu... Si on peut essayé de trouver d'où ça vient, je pense que ça sera moins frustrant pour moi  :Razz: ... Merci encore pour le coup de main.

Texconfig conf retourne le fichier de config de TexLive ; il est un tentinet long ; je suppose que tu vas le comparer avec le tien ?

----------

## Mickael

Je suis tombé sur cette explication :  *Quote:*   

>  The name of the default format file is <program>.fmt, where
> 
> <program> is the name of the binary you call (e.g. latex, tex).
> 
> The directory where the format files are stored is $TEXMF/web2c.
> ...

  ici

Je pense qu'avec ceci, on aura une solution ou alors un début de piste. Et oui ton fichier de conf va nous dire ce qui est parti en sucette.  :Wink:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Dismantr

OK !!   :Very Happy: 

Je poste mon fichier de conf TexLive ce soir et j'enchaine avec les commandes kpsetool -p fmt et sans doute texconfig init

Sinon, tu les trouves ou toutes ces infos ? dans les mailing-list de tug.org ? sur l'aide de TexLive ?

C'est génial comme doc en tout cas (si tu me sors qu'en fait ça vient de man xxx ; je me pends...   :Evil or Very Mad:  lol !!!)...

EDIT : J'viens de voir que ça vient de UbuntuForum ici... Sorry.

----------

## Mickael

Après je vais commencer à sécher   :Laughing:   mais j'y crois :

 *Quote:*   

> K. Try:
> 
> kpsewhich --show-path fmt
> 
> mktexfmt apparently did not manage to generate latex.fmt. You probably
> ...

 

Sur la mailing list de texlive : ici

Moi :

```
kpsewhich latex.fmt

/var/lib/texmf/web2c/latex.fmt

```

```
kpsewhich --show-path fmt

.:!!/home/mickael//.texmf-config/web2c:!!/home/mickael//.texmf-var/web2c:/home/mickael//texmf/web2c:!!

/var/lib/texmf/web2c:!!/var/lib/texmf/web2c:!!/usr/share/texmf/web2c:!!/usr/local/share/texmf/web2c:

!!/usr/share/texmf-site/web2c:!!

/usr/share/texmf-dist/web2c

```

----------

## Dismantr

Tout d'abord, j'ai essayé texconfig init ; pas de nouveauté ; ça marche pas mieux. Impossible aussi de créer latex.fmt comment tu me l'as indiqué, MikTux ; le bash ne me génère rien comme sortie et pas de fichier crée... kpsewhich latex.fmt ne donne donc rien...

J'ai donc supprimer /etc/texmf/ les ~/.Texlive-2007/ et le dossier texlive sous /usr/... Et réinstaller tout, en prennant bien soin de suivre la doc.

fmtutil-sys --all : http://www.dismantr.pastebin.com/m1333742c

à mon avis, c'est à partir de cette commande qu'on voit que ça ne va pas... Ci-joint le rapport d'erreurs : http://www.dismantr.pastebin.com/m7b508b3a

Note : voir les lignes 1500 et des brouettes dans la sortie de fmtutil-sys --all (fichier au dessus et extrait ci-dessous) ; ça ne viendrait pas des .itx manquants ??? J'ai tout suivi à la lettre le pense ce coup là... Je vois pas ce que j'ai pu faire de mal   :Crying or Very sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> % format Plain
> 
> Please type another input file name:
> ...

 

Ma config TexLive (lien valable pour 1 mois comme tous les autres liens de ce post) : http://www.dismantr.pastebin.com/m2506e381

Si une   :Idea:  vous viens...

De plus :

Sortie de la commande kpsewhich --show-path fmt : http://www.dismantr.pastebin.com/m4901443c

----------

## Mickael

Tu as essayer la commande : fmtutil --byfmt latex suivie de texlinks -v

AS-tu un fichier LS-R ?

EDIT :

Je viens de modifier mes variables TEXMFVAR et TEXMFCONFIG qui ne pointaient pas au bon endroit d'après la sortie de la commande texconfig conf. Puis je lance un texconfig rehash :

 *Quote:*   

> texconfig rehash
> 
> mktexlsr: Updating /home/mickael//.texlive2005/texmf-config/ls-R... 
> 
> mktexlsr: Updating /home/mickael//.texlive2005/texmf-var/ls-R... 
> ...

 

Je vérifie de nouveau avec texconfig conf --> c'est ok.

Je teste :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> latex sample2e.tex
> 
> This is pdfeTeX, Version 3.141592-1.30.6-2.2 (Web2C 7.5.5)
> ...

 

Ok ça fonctionne..

Deuxièmement vérifie ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> De plus, ceux qui ont des fichiers de configuration spécifiques fmtutil.cnf ou updmap.cfg devront
> 
> les placer dans l’arborescence pointée par la nouvelle variable TEXMFSYSCONFIG, faute de quoi ces
> 
> fichiers ne seront pas trouvés par les scripts fmtutil-sys et updmap-sys. Si les fichiers fmtutil.cnf
> ...

 

Pour ma part : TEXMFSYSCONFIG=/var/lib/texmf un un petit locate fmtutil.cnf donne :

```
locate fmtutil.cnf

/etc/texmf/web2c/fmtutil.cnf

/etc/texmf/fmtutil.d/00fmtutil.cnf

/usr/share/man/man5/fmtutil.cnf.5.gz

/var/lib/texmf/web2c/fmtutil.cnf

```

et :

```
locate updmap

...

/var/lib/texmf/web2c/updmap.cfg

...
```

Objectif de la manip, vérifier que le chemins sont bons d'une part, puis vérifier que les sous répertoires contiennent les bons fichiers de conf. Le problème ne peut venir que de là   :Laughing:  Donc si tout est ok kpsewhich, devrait te retourner toutes les infos de chaque variable du fichier texmf.cnf.

C'est juste une info pour moi, pour ne pas oublier..

 *Quote:*   

>  It is created by default during installation, but you can also do so by hand if necessary (e.g., if an update to plain.tex is issued):
> 
>      tex -ini '\input plain \dump'
> 
> 

 

----------

## Dismantr

Pour le fichier LS-R, je pense que oui, puisque texhash et texconfig rehash fonctionnent.

Je cherche le fichier ce soir.

Pour la commande fmtutil --byfmt latex suivie de texlinks -v, j'essaye ce soir aussi.

Encore merci pour ton aide acharnée.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Mickael

Salut, juste avant de répondre donne moi ou redonne moi confirmation que cette commande kpsewhich fmtutil.cnf trouve ce fichier, si la réponse est nulle alors tu tapes celle ci,  kpsewhich '-format=web2c files' -progname=kpsewhich fmtutil.cnf. Ensuite, tu peux faire les autres commandes.

----------

## Mickael

@Alexis, j'avais modifié TEXMFVAR et TEXMFCONFIG qui ne pointaient pas sur .texlive2005.texmf-config et .texlive2005.texmf-var, voir le poste plus haut. J'ai lancé la commande texmf-update après la description que je fais précédemment, et cette dernière ma remis de mauvais lien dans le fichier principal de tex : texmf.cnf pour ces deux variables, à savoir .texmf-config et .texmf-var, cette commande est elle encore utile pour texlive ? --> est-ce que les fichiers dans /etc concernant tex sont encore utiles avec texlive ????

----------

## Alexis

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> @Alexis, j'avais modifié TEXMFVAR et TEXMFCONFIG qui ne pointaient pas sur .texlive2005.texmf-config et .texlive2005.texmf-var, voir le poste plus haut. J'ai lancé la commande texmf-update après la description que je fais précédemment, et cette dernière ma remis de mauvais lien dans le fichier principal de tex : texmf.cnf pour ces deux variables, à savoir .texmf-config et .texmf-var, cette commande est elle encore utile pour texlive ? --> est-ce que les fichiers dans /etc concernant tex sont encore utiles avec texlive ????

 

oui c'est toujours nécessaire, je pense que tu as modifié /etc/texmf/web2c/texmf.cnf qui est automatiquement généré à partir des fichiers dans /etc/texmf/texmf.d/, donc faut modifier ces derniers si tu veux que ça reste  :Wink: 

----------

## Dismantr

Je vous avoue que j'suis un peu perdu   :Crying or Very sad:  Je ne comprends pas bien les tenants et les aboutissants des manips pour faire marcher ce TexLive   :Evil or Very Mad:  ... De plus, je ne comprends vraiment pas ce qui cloche dans mon install, quel fichier sert a quoi, et ce qui manque chez moi pour que ça marche  :Sad: 

Voila quand même deux trois éléments de réponse ; même si je ne vois plus trop là où ça mène  :Sad:  ; Quelques explications de fond me feraient le plus grand bien, en fait   :Confused: 

Dismantr@torr-penn ~ $ kpsewhich fmtutil.cnf

/usr/local/texlive/2007/texmf/web2c/fmtutil.cnf -> le fichier existe.

mon texmf.cnf se trouve a /usr/local/texlive/2007/texmf/web2c/texmf.cnf

Le contenu de texmf.cnf : http://www.dismantr.pastebin.com/m24e86c61

Mon fmtutil.cnf se trouve a /usr/local/texlive/2007/texmf/web2c/fmtutil.cnf

Le contenu de fmtutil.cnf : http://www.dismantr.pastebin.com/m208bdf8a

Fichier updmap.cfg inexistant.

...

----------

## Mickael

Bon alors maintenant tu as les commandes updmap et updmap-sys. Tu lances la dernière en root, puis en user--> je disune connerie puisque ces fichiers cherchent leur fichier de configuration cad celui que tu ne trouves pas.

Hum, dit moi ce fichier tu ne le trouves pas avec un find ? ou alors avec cette commande : kpsewhich --format=’web2c files’ updmap.cfg

EDIT : Un pdf de Daniel Flipo : http://daniel.flipo.free.fr/doc/tex-admin/TeX-admin.pdf

 *Quote:*   

>    Le fichier updmap.cfg contient la liste des fichiers .map à faire prendre en
> 
> compte par dvips, pdftex et dvipdfm. Chacun de ces fichiers .map contient une
> 
> liste de fontes, type 1 ou TrueType, qui doivent être utilisées directement sans
> ...

 

Tu as installé, choisi des fontes lors de ton installation de TeXlive2007?

EDIT 2 : Tu y es presque.

----------

## Dismantr

Pour les polices, je ne pense pas ; en tout ca pas de mon fait ; j'ai essayé l'install full et l'install Gutemberg (là, je suis en full) ; je n'ai pas touché aux menus de personnalisation des paquets et des polices.

Je peux aussi déjà te dire que "kpsewhich updmap.cfg" ne renvoit rien ; j'essayerai avec l'option format, mais j'ai pas trop d'espoir  :Wink: 

Je pense que l'erreur viens des fichiers de config générés AVANT udpmap ; c'est à dire lors des commandes texconf, fmtutils, etc...

Les commandes texconf* fmtutils* et updmap* sys ou pas sys, je les ai exécuté un certain nombre de fois déjà. Mais comme déjà avec fmtutils, des erreurs apparaissent, je suppose que c'est tout à fait normal que je ne puisse aller plus loin (rapport d'erreurs : http://www.dismantr.pastebin.com/m7b508b3a et posts précédents)

Ya rien de particulier qui te choque dans les fichiers que j'ai posté ?

D'où viennent les erreurs dans fmtutils ? ces .ltx qu'il ne trouve pas ? Je suppose que le problème vient de chemins d'accès donc des variables d'environnement, mais je ne sais comment vérifié cela.

Aussi, la sortie de la commande kpsewhich --show-path fmt  ne te semble pas étrange ? http://www.dismantr.pastebin.com/m4901443c

J'suis content que tu continues me guider   :Embarassed:  ; je sais pas trop comment m'en sortir ; j'ai jamais eu autant de mal à installer LaTeX et j'apprécie ton aide. Lache pas stp !!!   :Confused:  J'y suis peut-être presque, effectivement...

Une fois que ça marche, c'est juré, je fais un stage 5 !!!! lol !

----------

## Mickael

Je suppose que tu parles de unset dans ton path ? Il faut croire que cela n'est pas bizarre :

 *texmf.cnf wrote:*   

> #
> 
> # $progname: kpathsea v. 3.5.3 or later overwrites this at runtime. To
> 
> #
> ...

 

Fait également une recherche de updmap avec la commande find.

----------

## Dismantr

J'essaye ce soir en rentrant.

EDIT : /usr/local/texlive/2007/texmf/web2c/updmap.cfg

http://www.dismantr.pastebin.com/m31886614

Voilà...

Enfin, je vois toujours pas, si j'ai tous les fichiers qu'il faut, pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas ; il y a forcement une erreur quelque part ! Je vais chercher un peu dans ces 3 fichiers si je ne vois rien de suspect ; vraiment je ne sais pas quoi faire...   :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT 2 : bon, mes fichiers fmt se trouvent là :

/var/lib/texmf/web2c/

Où dois-je déclarer cela à texlive pour qu'il les prennent en compte ? Je suppose que c'est un variable d'environnement qui est mal définie :

 *Quote:*   

> kpsewhich --show-path fmt
> 
> .
> 
> :/root/.texlive2007/texmf-config/web2c/unset//
> ...

 

/var/lib/texmf/web2c/ ne se trouve pas dans la liste...

On approche, on approche...Last edited by Dismantr on Mon Jul 23, 2007 12:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mickael

EDIT : fait des retours à la ligne dans l'affichage de ton path, c'est chiant ça déforme l'affichage, et cela oblige de scroller horizontalement. Merci

Regarde dans ta configuration, la variable TEXMFSYSCONFIG=/usr/local/texlive/2007/texmf-config ne pointe pas là ou se trouve ton fichier updmap.cfg. Pour voir si c'est normal, regarde le pdf de Daniel Flipo. EDIT : essaye de faire pointer cette variable un répertoire plus haut : TEXMFSYSCONFIG=/usr/local/texlive/2007/

Ensuite les fichiers fmt qui sont dans /var/lib etcetc ont été créés lors de l'installation à partir des ebuilds. CE répertoire est dans mon cas pointé par deux variables : TEXMFSYSVAR=/var/lib/texmf, et TEXMFSYSCONFIG=/var/lib/texmf Donc il te faut maintenant copier les fichiers fmt et les mettre au bon endroit suivant ta configuration. Ensuite il te faudra régénérer tout cela avec les commandes texconfig etc, celles que nous avons tant de fois utilisées. 

EDIt et PS : avant de les copier, regarde avec find si ces fichiers existent dans les répertoires de texlive2007 issus de ton installation. Si c'est le cas, c'est encore un problème de chemin. Il est préférable d'utiliser les fichiers issus de ton installation et non ceux d'une ancienne qui a foirée.

Comme tu peux le remarquer CONFIG et VAR pointent dans mon cas sur le même fichier, mais toi dans ta configuration ils ont chacun le leur : donc je ne sais pas quel fichier de conf va dans var ou dans config : à toi de trouver  :Smile: 

EDIT 2 : lit la doc :

 *Quote:*   

> TEXMFSYSVAR C’est dans cette arborescence que les scripts texconfig-sys, fmtutil-sys,
> 
>    updmap-sys installent les fichiers qui sont spécifiques à la version, notamment les
> 
>    fichiers de format. La valeur par défaut est TEXDIR/texmf-var, il n’y a en général
> ...

 

----------

## Dismantr

Euuuh, attend j'te suis plus, là...

Ces variables je les modifie dans quel fichier de config ? celui de texconfig conf ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## Mickael

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> Euuuh, attend j'te suis plus, là...
> 
> Ces variables je les modifie dans quel fichier de config ? celui de texconfig conf ?
> 
> Merci d'avance.

 

Oui dans ce fichier : texmf.cnf

----------

## Dismantr

Bien.. J'essaye de me dépatouiller avec ça et je poste le résultat (genre, succès, enfin !!!  :Wink: ). Je vais m'absenter quelques jours, donc il se peut que ce ne soit que la semaire prochaine ; d'autant que je pourrais sans doute m'y plonger plus facilement lundi ou mardi  :Smile: .

Je te remercie vraiment pour ton aide et ton soutien ; c'est agréable de sentir qu'on est pas seul sur ce genre de problème qui, pour moi, avait tout d'insoluble...   :Embarassed: 

Je vous tiens au courant !

----------

## Mickael

up.

----------

## Dismantr

'jour Mik,

J'ai pas oublié, t'inquiète ; mais, malgré mes modifs, semble-t-il, à la lettre, je n'ai pu trouver pourquoi ça ne fonctionnais pas ; j'ai, ceci dit, une piste   :Exclamation:  ; j'avais laissé trainé un "tetex" dans mes USE et tetex était installé avant TexLive ; alors, je sais bien que ce n'est pas cencé interférer (tetex était dans mon package.mask et j'avais fais le ménage dans mon world), mais je n'ai pas complètement confiance...

Aussi, je devais recommencer une gentoo ou faire un stage 5 car ma partition /usr, trop étroite, ne me permettait pas de travailler correctement et ne pouvait être agrandie... J'ai donc fait mon stage 5 et j'ai tout rasé en profitant de l'occasion pour repartir sur un TexLive neuf.

Je réinstalle donc une Gentoo les soirs, en ce moment, en même temps que l'ensemble de mes systèmes, et la première chose que j'installerai après les paquets de base, c'est TexLive. Je pense que ça va marché comme ça ; et au cas où, j'ai mon stage 5...

Je laisse pas tomber, non !!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

En tout cas, merci pour ta solicitude !

----------

## Alexis

Maintenant que ça commence à être potable, j'ai plus honte de faire un peu de pub : 

je bosse depuis quelques temps sur des ebuilds pour texlive, si vous voulez les utiliser ça commence là :

http://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/aballier/browser/README

Tout ça nécessite quelques tests, mais chez moi ça marche très bien. Avis aux amateurs ! Bien entendu, si quelqu'un a le moindre problème, n'hésitez pas à me contacter. Il va encore me falloir un peu de temps avant que ça soit prêt pour l'arbre officiel.

----------

## Dismantr

Bon, j'vais te servir de cobaye alors ; va pour ton overlay.

Laisse moi quelques jours pour parfaire tout ça ; je suis plutôt peu chez moi en ce moment (travail prennant).

----------

## Mickael

Salut Alexis,

Je vais également te servir de cobaye. Mais pour le moment je suis en rédaction de rapport sur mes expériences donc juste après je me lance.

----------

## Mickael

Salut alexis,

tu as tenté un upgrate de la version 2005 à la 2007 avec ton overlay ou dois-je viré texlive2005 pour tester la version 2007.

EDIT : @ tout le monde : on cherche des testeurs   :Smile: 

ça donne ça :

```
 emerge -pv texlive

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/icu-3.6-r1  USE="-debug" 9,945 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/t1utils-1.32  111 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-tex/detex-2.7  93 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/psutils-1.17  61 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/sam2p-0.45  USE="gif" 425 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] media-libs/freetype-1.3.1-r5  USE="nls -tetex" 1,920 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/dvipdfm-0.13.2d  232 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/lcdf-typetools-2.66  USE="-tetex" 492 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-ruby/ruby-config-0.3.2  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/ruby-1.8.6_p36-r4  USE="ipv6 threads tk -cjk -debug -doc -examples -rubytests -socks5" 4,429 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/texlive-2007 [2005] USE="X png%* xml%* -cjk% -context% -cyrillic% -doc -extra% -games% -graphics% -humanities% -music% -omega% -pstricks% -publishers% -science% -xetex% (-Xaw3d%) (-lesstif%) (-motif%) (-neXt%) (-tcltk%)" LINGUAS="fr%* -af% -ar% -bg% -cs% -da% -de% -el% -en% -en_GB% -es% -fi% -he% -hr% -it% -ja% -ko% -la% -mn% -nl% -no% -pl% -pt% -ru% -sk% -sv% -th% -tr% -uk% -vi% -zh%" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/texlive-source-2007  USE="X -doc" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-tex/xcolor-2.11  729 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/xdvik-22.84.10-r1  USE="emacs -Xaw3d -cjk -motif -neXt" 1,866 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-base-2007  USE="-doc" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-texlive/texlive-psutils-2007  USE="-doc" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2007  USE="-doc" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2007  USE="-doc" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended-2007  USE="-doc" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-texlive/texlive-metapost-2007  USE="-doc" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-texlive/texlive-genericrecommended-2007  USE="-doc" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-texlive/texlive-fontbin-2007  USE="-doc" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-texlive/texlive-langfrench-2007  USE="-doc" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended-2007  USE="-doc" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-texlive/texlive-latex3-2007  USE="-doc" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-texlive/texlive-htmlxml-2007  USE="-doc" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-tex/pgf-1.18  3,640 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-tex/latex-beamer-3.07-r1  USE="-doc -lyx" 2,336 kB [1]

[blocks B     ] dev-tex/latex-beamer (is blocking app-text/texlive-2005)

[blocks B     ] app-text/xdvik (is blocking app-text/texlive-2005)

[blocks B     ] dev-tex/xcolor (is blocking app-text/texlive-2005)

[blocks B     ] <app-text/texlive-2007 (is blocking app-text/texlive-source-2007)

[blocks B     ] dev-tex/pgf (is blocking app-text/texlive-2005)

Total: 28 packages (1 upgrade, 26 new, 1 in new slot, 5 blocks), Size of downloads: 26,274 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /media/DATA/Latex/aballier/texlive-overlay

```

----------

## Alexis

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tu as tenté un upgrate de la version 2005 à la 2007 avec ton overlay ou dois-je viré texlive2005 pour tester la version 2007.
> 
> 

 

oui il faut virer texlive 2005 avant, je l'ai mis en bloqueur parceque sinon des fichiers vont collisionner. (Comme c'est modulaire, l'ebuild texlive n'est qu'un meta ebuild qui installe les autres par ses dépendances)

mais pour l'instant attends genre une heure ou deux pis fais un svn up, je suis en train, sur les conseils d'un autre dev, de renommer texlive-source en texlive-core qui est un bien meilleur nom (oui bon c'est du nitpicking, mais autant changer de nom tant que c'est possible)

----------

## Mickael

bien chef, heureusement que tu as répondu assez vite, car je viens de rentrer du labo, et il me reste plus qu'a faire emerge -v texlive  :Smile: 

EDIT : Pour les variables USE, je les choppe ou les infos ?

 *Quote:*   

> USE="X png%* xml%* -cjk% -context% -cyrillic% -doc -extra% -games% -graphics% -humanities% -music% -omega% -pstricks% -publishers% -science% -xetex% (-Xaw3d%) (-lesstif%) (-motif%) (-neXt%) (-tcltk%)" LINGUAS="fr%* -af% -ar% -bg% -cs% -da% -de% -el% -en% -en_GB% -es% -fi% -he% -hr% -it% -ja% -ko% -la% -mn% -nl% -no% -pl% -pt% -ru% -sk% -sv% -th% -tr% -uk% -vi% -zh%"

 

car euse -i pstricks ne retourne rien..

Pour certains flag c'est assez aisé de s'en sortir comme pstricks mais science, graphics est plus ou moins ambigu, humanities.. désolé d'être super chiant  :Laughing: 

EDIT3 : ok je me réponds un peu : on trouve des infos dans l'overlay ici : 

```
/media/DATA/Latex/aballier/texlive-overlay/dev-texlive
```

EDIT 2 : pour l'histoire de l'upgrate 200( --> 2007 j'aurais jeté un oeuil à l'ebuild je serais au courant <---- me flagèle avec de la mousse...

----------

## Alexis

doit y avoir les infos dans le use.local.desc : 

```

$ cat use.local.desc 

app-text/texlive:context - Adds support for the ConTeXt format

app-text/texlive:cyrillic - Adds support for Cyrillic

app-text/texlive:extra - Adds support for extra texlive packages

app-text/texlive:games - Adds typesetting support for games (chess, etc.)

app-text/texlive:graphics - Adds support for several graphics packages (pgf,tikz,...)

app-text/texlive:humanities - Adds LaTeX support for the humanities

app-text/texlive:music - Adds support for music typesetting

app-text/texlive:omega - Adds omega packages

app-text/texlive:pstricks - Adds pstricks packages

app-text/texlive:publishers - Adds support for publishers

app-text/texlive:science - Adds typesetting support for natural and computer sciences

app-text/texlive:xetex - Adds support for XeTeX macros

```

Bon ok c'est pas forcément plus explicite, mais c'est déjà ça  :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

EDIT : en cours   :Laughing: 

Bon c'est parti, svn up, cp -a texlive-source-2007.tar.bz2 texlive-core-2007.tar.bz2, puis ebuild texlive-core-2007.ebuild digest aiais, c'est fait plus de texlive 2005  :Laughing:  , bon ben on y va.... emerge -v texlive  :Smile: 

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAaa put*** de ***** :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> making executable: usr/lib/libkpathsea.so.4.0.0
> 
> * checking 672 files for package collisions
> ...

 

help ---> donc comme vient de me l'expliqué Alexis, il faut également suivre le Howto tetex-to-texlive même si vous upgrater depuis texlive-2005. C'est juste un petit problème de lien symbolique de pdftex qui traîne après le emerge -C tetex ou le emerge -C texlive. 

Donc la compilation texlive-core-2007 est repartie après j'ai de nouveau eu un problème avec un paquet : dev-tex/chktex avec cette erreur :

```
usr/bin/latex ChkTeX.tex

This is pdfTeX, Version 3.141592-1.40.3 (Web2C 7.5.6)

kpathsea: Running mktexfmt latex.fmt

I can't find the format file `latex.fmt'!

make: *** [ChkTeX.dvi] Erreur 1
```

Ce qui signifie qu'il y a un problème de dépendance, il a en effet besoin de texlive-latex donc  un emerge -1 texlive-latex, puis un emerge -pv texlive, et la compilation arriva à son terme, et vous savez quoi tout fonctionne.

Pour un info, si vous voulez les guillemets à la française, n'oublier pas le USE cyrillic pour texlive.

Demain je vous fais un joli compte rendu. Merci encore Alexis pour ton aide.

Je vous invite à tester son overlay de texlive-2007, il fonctionne, si il ya un problème en deux coups de cuillères à pot Aleis vous sort de là, et le débugage de ses ebuilds est d'autant plus rapide.  :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

et un up,

car la fin de l'histoire est belle  :Wink: 

----------

